# Shotokan web site.



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2002)

Someone posted a link to a page at this site in another thread and it reminded me that there's some great stuff there, and some of it will be interesting to non-karate practitioners as well:
http://www.24fightingchickens.com/shotokan/


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 24, 2002)

I like that site for the information it provides on Shotokan and the JKA, but that's about it.

The description of his trip to Japan is just ridiculous.  His Japanese instructor tells him he doesn't need to learn how to read Japanese, so he takes his word and neglects it.  When he gets to Japan, he can't read the signs.  Who does he blame?  The Japanese.

I believe his trip was taken in the nineties.  Their information on the country seems to be primarily based on books written in the eighties, when Japan's economy was much stronger.  They took the books at their word when they indicated Japanese employers were staking out airports to find English speaking employees.  Lo and behold, they get there and the reality smacks 'em in the face like a smelly halibut.  No jobs.  They struggle to find work. The information they got from their books was incorrect.  Who does he blame?  The Japanese.

Basically, the guy had a lot of preconceptions on the country that he got second- or third-hand, and when they turned out wrong, he blamed the Japanese people.  

Furthermore, the USENET group he started for Shotokan is a joke.  If you say anything that disagrees with him, he chastises the hell out of you.  Basically, I think he's a jerk.

However, for information on Shotokan karate, the JKA, and reviews of Shotokan related literature, the site is invaluable.

Just don't ask me to buy the guy a beer.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (May 21, 2004)

Evidently the owner closed down the site. Apparently, some of the people who used to frequent it now hang out here:

http://www.karatethejapaneseway.com/karate_underground/


----------



## axioma (May 22, 2004)

I learned quite a few things about shotokan on that site, but his approach to shotokan wasn't always very subtle, true. And he does always blame the japanese for everything.

We will miss you though, 24fc.

axioma


----------



## Elfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Does anyone know why he shut it down?


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 2, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Someone posted a link to a page at this site in another thread and it reminded me that there's some great stuff there, and some of it will be interesting to non-karate practitioners as well:
> http://www.24fightingchickens.com/shotokan/


 This is one of my favorite web sites.  Actually called Shotokan Planet, and I link to it from my home page.

 -Michael


----------



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2005)

Has he never restarted the site? It had a lot of info.


----------



## oldnewbie (Aug 10, 2005)

If you are looking for Shotokan links.. here are a couple I found interesting...


www.shotokankata.com

www.ozwebart.com.au/kua

www.shotokankarate.ca/

 FYI


----------



## searcher (Aug 11, 2005)

Elfan said:
			
		

> Does anyone know why he shut it down?


He said that with the high level of traffic it was receiving he could not afford to keep it running.


----------

